# Increase Potency by Cooking weed?



## Amine (Jan 2, 2009)

I was randomly reading another forum regarding increasing the potency of weed in use for baking and smoking as well. 

Specifically, what I read was a testament by several people saying if you finely grind your weed and cook it at 250-260 degrees F for approximately 10minutes, maybe 15. People say by reducing moisture and possibly even converting precursor chemicals to THC also. They say it's 2 to 5 times stronger, even in a firecracker (peanut butter with weed). 

Here's the thread I was reading, I read the first 5 pages (it's 12 pages total).

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/5981362/page/0/fpart/1/vc/1

edit: btw, if anyone is going to try this without reading about it on this site, it apparently fills your place with the smell of weed. From what I've read, the less weed you bake, the lesser the smell.


----------



## greentea (Jan 3, 2009)

The rundown: Yup, 250 - 260°F, but I would say keep the buds whole then grind them; just dont like seeing golden keef so close to red hot oven elements. 

I tested how much weight you loose from this, and found that it was ~ nine percent from the dry bud weight. In exchange for the weight loss we get the decarbonization of the THC acid which is normally not accepted, to the highly acceptable THC that we love. 

The weight lost is water in the plant, and it stinks your vicinity with minty freshness. Give it minimum 2 hour clear out, nothing an oxidizer would not kill.


----------



## stoned1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah iv done that myself indeed it works.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 8, 2009)

It is also a good way to improve on crappy product, but makes for some very harsh smoke.... I do this before I make my weekly green dragon.... Friday is here soon!!!!!


----------

